# What Jeep mistakes have you made?



## Jeep_thing

Hello and thank you in advance for your input. Long time lurker and as I am approaching the time for my Jeep purchase and/or build I am putting together a plan. Like many or most I will be doing residential driveways, starting with friends and family. With ready made connections I can see my customer base growing very quickly through word of mouth.

A I read all the informative builds and mods, a thought came to me and the idea for this thread was born-

*What mistakes have you made relative to your plowing Jeep build?* What advise would you give a guy *NOT* to do? Here are some ideas to get you started-

First- starting with the wrong Jeep-
Too old (too many repairs)
Too new (To be fair- maybe plowing tore up a nice Jeep?)
Too small engine
Wrong tranny
Wrong diff gearing
Too cold (interior heat)

Wrong wheel/tire combo

Wrong plow

To be fair, maybe there are some that regretted the Jeep altogether- too small? Remember the intent is driveways only, not commercial lots!

If you think of any other mistakes that you have been through, please share!


----------



## basher

Read everything *the Plowmeister *has written and the threads he has participated in, that should cover all the bases.

IMO 97-06 4liter, stock height Rubicon package with REAL winter tires and correct counter weighting is the optimum *Driveway* plow *motor vehicle* without going to tractor/blower, obscure or single purpose vehicles.


----------



## novawagonmaster

If I had to pay labor on all of the repairs/upgrades I have done since buying the Jeep a couple months ago, I would say it was too old and too rusty. The frame rust alone would be a deal-breaker for most guys. 

However, I have not had any real surprises yet. So far, I have not replaced anything that I didn't know it needed when I was negotiating the purchase. I feel I bought it right, and I could still turn a profit on it if I sold it tomorrow.

The best advice I can give is buy the cleanest one you can afford.


----------



## fireball

I like basher's answer. More attention to wheels and tires. Attend a off road ralley in your area and pay attention to performance rather than paint jobs


----------



## DeVries

Buying one. I have been really happy up until now, but it hit 100,000 kms and now is using a liter of oil between changes. It does not have any leaks its using oil which shouldn't happen.

Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## basher

DeVries;1816372 said:


> Buying one. I have been really happy up until now, but it hit 100,000 kms and now is using a liter of oil between changes. It does not have any leaks its using oil which shouldn't happen.
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue?


4 cylinder?


----------



## DeVries

Yes it is.


----------



## basher

Yeah that's why I'm a 4 liter fan.


----------



## theplowmeister

I had a backup jeep that was geared too high (ended up burning the clutch out) 
never used a 4cyl but I know of people that do and still love the Jeep for plowing.

I did do i mistake I got a 6 1/2 blade on my first jeep, long story but swapped it for a 7 1/2... been using them ever since (1988).

I got an automatic for my helper to plow with (I HATE PLOWING WITH AUTOS) let me repeat that (I HATE PLOWING WITH AUTOS)

If you normally drive a standard you should get a standard If you normally drive an auto get an auto trans


----------



## Jeep_thing

basher;1816388 said:


> 4 cylinder?





DeVries;1816417 said:


> Yes it is.





basher;1816425 said:


> Yeah that's why I'm a 4 liter fan.


Not sure if the oil consumption can be blamed strictly on it being the 4/cyl since the internal components are the same as the 4.0 AFAIK. You didn't mention if you have been plowing with it and maybe working it hard?


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;1816935 said:


> I had a backup jeep that was geared too high (ended up burning the clutch out)
> never used a 4cyl but I know of people that do and still love the Jeep for plowing.
> 
> I did do i mistake I got a 6 1/2 blade on my first jeep, long story but swapped it for a 7 1/2... been using them ever since (1988).
> 
> I got an automatic for my helper to plow with (I HATE PLOWING WITH AUTOS) let me repeat that (I HATE PLOWING WITH AUTOS)
> 
> If you normally drive a standard you should get a standard If you normally drive an auto get an auto trans


Thank you for entering my thread plowmeister xysport

I have tried to make my way through some of your past posts that I have not seen. By chance do you have a build writeup, summery or FAQ post of yours bookmarked?


----------



## theplowmeister

Sorry no

One more thing The heater fan switch is known to be a problem (over heat) I used a 30 Amp relay to carry the high current of the blower motor, the switch turns on the relay.


----------



## novawagonmaster

theplowmeister;1817200 said:


> Sorry no
> 
> One more thing The heater fan switch is known to be a problem (over heat) I used a 30 Amp relay to carry the high current of the blower motor, the switch turns on the relay.


Just went though this on mine, too.

The fan speed switch (and connector) was melted. After replacing the switch and repairing the wiring, the fan worked intermittently. I found the the connector on the back of the mode select switch was also melted. At that point, I repaired the wiring at that end and replaced the blower motor itself (figuring there must have been too much draw). It has been OK since, but the true test will be when constantly running on higher speeds during the winter.


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;1817200 said:


> Sorry no
> 
> One more thing The heater fan switch is known to be a problem (over heat) I used a 30 Amp relay to carry the high current of the blower motor, the switch turns on the relay.


Plowmeister- would you be up to firing off answers to a list of questions, instead of individual posts?


----------



## theplowmeister

Jeep_thing;1819284 said:


> Plowmeister- would you be up to firing off answers to a list of questions, instead of individual posts?


As long as I dont have to think too hard  ask away


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;1819451 said:


> As long as I dont have to think too hard  ask away


List in the works 

But for now, talk to me about models and differentials-

Rubicon takes care of everything, no?

If a non-Rubi, then-

What do you do (in purchasing a Wrangler) to insure limited slip or locking diffs? Or do you shop for the vehicle first and then if they are open diffs install lockers?


----------



## theplowmeister

The robicon has Dana 44 axles BUT the low range is 4 to 1 instead of 2.73 to 1 inthe reg jeep making using Low range Slllllllooooooooowwwwwwww. in over 28 years plowing I have busted 1 front diff (ran out of oil) thats it ! if you drive like a nut (spinning tires ) you will blow the rear end. 

I plowed from 1988 to 2000 with D35's never broke one plowing, Off roading that is a different story thats why I have a D60 reverse cut on the rear of my plow/offroad Jeep.

I have ARB lockers in my off road jeep, Have I used them plowing yes, are they needed no.


----------



## jstevens66

Jeeps are great for plowing, but, when it comes down to it, putting a plow on any vehicle isn't great for it. As long as you don't drive like a friggin nut, you will be fine. I see more jeeps with plows than fords, lol. All the landscape/plow companies in my area have at least one Jeep in there arsenal. I would say toss a 6'9'' or 7'6'' fisher SD on it and make some money!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;1820082 said:


> The robicon has Dana 44 axles BUT the low range is 4 to 1 instead of 2.73 to 1 inthe reg jeep making using Low range Slllllllooooooooowwwwwwww.


Ok, what about plowing in high with the 4.11s?



theplowmeister;1820082 said:


> I plowed from 1988 to 2000 with D35's never broke one plowing, Off roading that is a different story thats why I have a D60 reverse cut on the rear of my plow/offroad Jeep.
> 
> I have ARB lockers in my off road jeep, Have I used them plowing yes, are they needed no.


So you can plow successfully with an open diff front and rear?


----------



## theplowmeister

Jeep_thing;1820108 said:


> Ok, what about plowing in high with the 4.11s?
> 
> Fine that will work. But the rubi IF you need low range will be soo slooowwww backing uo that you will want to **** into high range just to back up and then back into low to push.
> 
> So you can plow successfully with an open diff front and rear?


Yes LOTS/ most of the plow plow jeeps out there dont have lockers.


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;1820361 said:


> Yes LOTS/ most of the plow plow jeeps out there dont have lockers.


Do yours?

Ten characters


----------



## theplowmeister

I plowed for 12 without lockers and 2 of my jeeps do not them.


----------



## spoolinup

theplowmeister;1820495 said:


> I plowed for 12 without lockers and 2 of my jeeps do not them.


Forgive me if I sound stupid but what is a locker?

I have a 2008 Wrangler that I'm contemplating throwing a plow on this winter....Yes I know it's $$ and will put wear and tear on the vehicle, but I plan to be careful.

Is there a thread somewhere to do to the basic/ stock jeep to make it decent?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Open differential = one wheel spins when you lose traction.
Locker = both wheels get power/traction.


----------



## Hubjeep

theplowmeister;1816935 said:


> I did do i mistake I got a 6 1/2 blade on my first jeep, long story but swapped it for a 7 1/2... been using them ever since (1988).


THIS! Not really a mistake, bought the 6.5' plow in nearly new condition for $800, but would go 7.5' if that deal didnt come along.

Initially my instinct was to put a smaller plow on so the Jeep wouldnt have to push so hard, but learned I would rather make fewer passes.


----------



## 4wydnr

Hubjeep;1835856 said:


> THIS! Not really a mistake, bought the 6.5' plow in nearly new condition for $800, but would go 7.5' if that deal didnt come along.
> 
> Initially my instinct was to put a smaller plow on so the Jeep wouldnt have to push so hard, but learned I would rather make fewer passes.


Would you run a full size 7.5' or a lighter duty 7.5'? I just bought a Cherokee and I'm trying to decide if I should run my 7.5' standard duty Boss. Or find a 6.5' blade and add wings that I could remove in bigger storms.


----------



## Hubjeep

4wydnr;1837208 said:


> Would you run a full size 7.5' or a lighter duty 7.5'? I just bought a Cherokee and I'm trying to decide if I should run my 7.5' standard duty Boss. Or find a 6.5' blade and add wings that I could remove in bigger storms.


I would ideally run a lighter weight 7.5. Something like the Fisher HT that weighs 414. The Fisher ST weighs 487. 73 lbs more. It's probably priced about the same, wonder how much stronger it is.

Looks like the standard Boss 7.6 you have weights 597 lbs!


----------

